# Cyrus-SASL. checking GSSAPI... disabled



## oitr (Oct 26, 2011)

Hello, I'm trying to install Cyrus-SASL with Kerberos mechanism. In the logs I have these messages:


```
checking for gssapi.h... (cached) yes
checking for gssapi/gssapi_ext.h... (cached) no
checking for res_search in -lresolv... (cached) no
checking for gss_unwrap in -lgssapi... (cached) no
checking for krb5int_getspecific in -lkrb5support... (cached) no
checking for gss_unwrap in -lgssapi_krb5... (cached) no
checking for csf_gss_acq_user in -lgss... no
checking for csf_gss_acq_user in -lgss... no
checking for gss_unwrap in -lgss... (cached) no
checking GSSAPI... disabled
checking PLAIN... enabled
checking ANONYMOUS... enabled
checking LOGIN... enabled
checking NTLM... disabled
checking PASSDSS... disabled
checking SQL... disabled
checking LDAPDB... disabled
```

In the configuration menu the GSSAPI option is missing. Please tell me what can I do. Thanks.


----------



## oitr (Oct 27, 2011)

Additional:
FreeBSD  8.2-RELEASE-p3.
Install Ð¡yrus-SASL from ports.


----------



## nORKy (Nov 2, 2011)

Did you try to install security/krb5 or security/heimdal before? You need a krb5 authentication system for GSSAPI.


----------

